# Effective way to practice back tension release



## mike 66

I will try to help you, first if you are trying to learn a hinge you dont need to go to the range. all you need is few feet in the garage or basement to learn how to shoot a hinge. there are a few ways that a hinge can be shot, just like the bail there are a few different ways they can be used also. just like your button[thumb] release.any release aid can be shot using back tension only. sounds to me like you got a little issue with the target panic..the issue with the wrist held , button styles most people dont shoot them correct and they use the finger or thumb to punch....then the issue starts. i would recommend that you get a hinge with no click and learn how to shoot it set it pretty cold till you build up the muscles and get use to shooting the thing . you can also make a string to match your dl and start on that so you dont knock your lights out...watch your draw hand close.. i would start there..


----------



## fozziebear2000

Welcome back to the sport. I'm just a fellow archer with little formal training, and others here may have more to offer. But here are a few comments. 

I think learning about back tension whille shooting is definitely worthwhile. 

It might be useful to confirm what is under discussion. One can draw and hold a bow string back with the arm and shoulder muscles, or draw and hold using the back muscles. I have shot both ways, and it can be hard to feel the difference. But however capable, relaxed and accurate I can be when shooting with my arms and shoulders, I can do much better when using my back muscles. So my bow practice is geared towards learning to use my back muscles. 

The release selection will not by itself make the archer use their back muscles to draw and hold. One can be over-working their arm muscles and forcing a "command release" as the point of aim moves across the target - when shooting with fingers, an index finger release, a thumb release, or a hinge. But with all release methods, the strongest and most accurate shooting form will generally be discovered by using the back muscles to draw, and letting the arrow fly without forcing the release. 

Perhaps the biggest problem with trigger punching is that the archer will tend to move their power which is holding the bowstring from their large muscles to their small muscles. Fine adjustments made with small muscles is great if you are writing with a pencil, not so great when shooting a bow. 

The idea behind shooting a blind bale is to remove all distractions from the shooter's experience when learning to draw with their back, and to remove all stimulus which temps one to force their release. But many of us will go back to punching the trigger when a target is in view and a trigger is in hand. It just seems right!

The idea behind a hinge is to remove the trigger from the equation. I shoot a hinge and occasionally I try to force a release. It is comical and obvious, much more so than tapping a trigger with my finger. So the hinge is a good training tool. I, like many others, also hunt with my hinge. It is not limited to the practice range. 

A few things that have helped me progress:
-Shooting a lighter draw weight bow. I have inexpensive older 20, 33, and a 40lb. recurves
that I shoot and/or execise with. My hunting bow is set at 62 lbs. 
-Stretching before shooting my heavier bows. I like to stretch my back and shoulders. 
-Pulling bows on days I don't shoot. Stick bows are good for this. 
-Doing the STP 4 exercise with a light bow, every day. Look in the WOMENS exercise thread here in AT. This exercise tells me what it feels like to use my back muscles to draw. If I don't feel the same at full draw when shooting, I know my draw power is slippng back into my arms.
-Having fun when shooting. Going for distance with no target in mind, taking some wild shots, shooting point blank targets 5 times for grins, stalking a target on my knees. Goofing off with part of my practice. 
-Writing a list of steps or focus items for a single shot sequence, and trying to follow that list for 5 shots or more in a row during practice. 
-Stop shooting for the day when I get sloppy. Sometimes this is after 3 shots. 

Sorry for the length if this post! I look forward to what others have to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jato4x4

mike 66 said:


> I will try to help you, first if you are trying to learn a hinge you dont need to go to the range. all you need is few feet in the garage or basement to learn how to shoot a hinge. there are a few ways that a hinge can be shot, just like the bail there are a few different ways they can be used also. just like your button[thumb] release.any release aid can be shot using back tension only. sounds to me like you got a little issue with the target panic..the issue with the wrist held , button styles most people dont shoot them correct and they use the finger or thumb to punch....then the issue starts. i would recommend that you get a hinge with no click and learn how to shoot it set it pretty cold till you build up the muscles and get use to shooting the thing . you can also make a string to match your dl and start on that so you dont knock your lights out...watch your draw hand close.. i would start there..


Thanks for the reply! I do want a thumb release but just can't afford one at this time. Which is why I'm just trying to shoot my thumb release w/ back tension. I don't really have an issue w target panic (yet), But I'm just starting shooting again, so it's something I am trying to avoid at all costs. I did make it to the range today and probably 75% of my shots felt good and were surprise releases using back tension and pulling through the shot, so I guess my practice method is working for now. It will be nice when I have a hinge to work with though.


----------



## jato4x4

fozziebear2000 said:


> Welcome back to the sport. I'm just a fellow archer with little formal training, and others here may have more to offer. But here are a few comments.
> 
> I think learning about back tension whille shooting is definitely worthwhile.
> 
> It might be useful to confirm what is under discussion. One can draw and hold a bow string back with the arm and shoulder muscles, or draw and hold using the back muscles. I have shot both ways, and it can be hard to feel the difference. But however capable, relaxed and accurate I can be when shooting with my arms and shoulders, I can do much better when using my back muscles. So my bow practice is geared towards learning to use my back muscles.
> 
> The release selection will not by itself make the archer use their back muscles to draw and hold. One can be over-working their arm muscles and forcing a "command release" as the point of aim moves across the target - when shooting with fingers, an index finger release, a thumb release, or a hinge. But with all release methods, the strongest and most accurate shooting form will generally be discovered by using the back muscles to draw, and letting the arrow fly without forcing the release.
> 
> Perhaps the biggest problem with trigger punching is that the archer will tend to move their power which is holding the bowstring from their large muscles to their small muscles. Fine adjustments made with small muscles is great if you are writing with a pencil, not so great when shooting a bow.
> 
> The idea behind shooting a blind bale is to remove all distractions from the shooter's experience when learning to draw with their back, and to remove all stimulus which temps one to force their release. But many of us will go back to punching the trigger when a target is in view and a trigger is in hand. It just seems right!
> 
> The idea behind a hinge is to remove the trigger from the equation. I shoot a hinge and occasionally I try to force a release. It is comical and obvious, much more so than tapping a trigger with my finger. So the hinge is a good training tool. I, like many others, also hunt with my hinge. It is not limited to the practice range.
> 
> A few things that have helped me progress:
> -Shooting a lighter draw weight bow. I have inexpensive older 20, 33, and a 40lb. recurves
> that I shoot and/or execise with. My hunting bow is set at 62 lbs.
> -Stretching before shooting my heavier bows. I like to stretch my back and shoulders.
> -Pulling bows on days I don't shoot. Stick bows are good for this.
> -Doing the STP 4 exercise with a light bow, every day. Look in the WOMENS exercise thread here in AT. This exercise tells me what it feels like to use my back muscles to draw. If I don't feel the same at full draw when shooting, I know my draw power is slippng back into my arms.
> -Having fun when shooting. Going for distance with no target in mind, taking some wild shots, shooting point blank targets 5 times for grins, stalking a target on my knees. Goofing off with part of my practice.
> -Writing a list of steps or focus items for a single shot sequence, and trying to follow that list for 5 shots or more in a row during practice.
> -Stop shooting for the day when I get sloppy. Sometimes this is after 3 shots.
> 
> Sorry for the length if this post! I look forward to what others have to say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


THanks for the reply! I have been using the BowTrainer everyday to work on building my muscles back up. Which is helping with the strength, but it doesn't do much else since I can't attach my release to it. Which is why I had setup my old recurve to simulate blank baling. I agree on the stretching too, and do it anytime before I shoot. I'm going to look into the STP 4 excercises, as well as your other suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## mike 66

little confused here. you want a thumb but cant afford one. but trying to shoot your thumb w/ bt. i guess you mean ,,your trying to shoot a wrist held with bt..im guessing this is correct.if so here are a few tips to help you out..if you are shooting a wrist held release aid that you use your index finger to set it off . this will help..make sure you have the trigger in the 2nd joint of finger...not any farther up...hook the finger asap when you hit your anchor ..then use the back muscles ONLY to set it off. just saw your last post...this will help. you can tie a loop on to your stretch bands and shoot away...lots of make shift shooting rigs can be made...but nothing like the real thing..... if you need more help just ask..coach mike


----------



## jato4x4

Meant to say I want a hinge, but cant afford it at this time. I have a thumb release already.


----------



## mike 66

lol :thumbs_up got ya..to bad you not closer i have a few i could lend you....you might try and find a ZAP there are still a few around in the classified on here 30 -40 bucks...it wont break the bank...


----------

